# detection d'un reseau wifi



## mr_awd (8 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai un soucis avec airport de mon  powerbook 15". 
Voilà,je viens  de changer mon routeur wifi, et evidement la detection se fasse sans problemes majeurs!!! Mais... en faisant configurer le PC de ma copine,  je me suis rendu compte que son IBM thinkpad T43 arrive a detecter 5 reseaux wifi autours de la maison, alorss que mon bô PB rien que mon resueau a moi. J'ai essayé avec iStumbler/macstumbler et tjrs rien!! aucun autre reseaux de detecté sauf le mien. Une autre chose, je n'arrive pas a supprimer le "profil" reseaux wifi crée en allant dans la pomme - préf. sys.  - réseau - liste deroulante "configuration" - modifier les configurations - et puis supprimer n'est pas disponible. Le tout sous Tiger - tout les mises a jour appliquées.
Bref, je n'ai vraiment  pas de solution a mon probleme et je ne sais plus ou chercher...

Mercipour vos réponses,

mr_awd


----------



## mr_awd (9 Octobre 2005)

Toujours personne pour mon problème?
Ce que je n'arrive pas a comprendre c'est comment le pc de ma copine arrive a détecter
 un wifi alors que mon powerbook ignore complètement l'existence de ce dernier!
Qualité du hardware? En général Apple met du matos de qualité, non?
Maintenant j'ai decouvert que en levant très haut mon PB il arrive très brièvement a détecter un 
des 5 wifi autours de la maison, mais comme j'ai dis brievement, genre 2 secondes et puis ça disparaît :-(...
Pfff et ma copine qui rigole déjà sur mon bô PowerBook 

Si vous avez des pistes a suivre......merci 

mr_awd


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, 
as tu v&#233;rifi&#233; la connexion de ta carte WIFI (Airport ou autre) &#224; l'antenne ?

PS, tu devrais donner des pr&#233;cisions sur la carte WIFI que tu utilises


----------



## jyd04 (22 Octobre 2005)

Alors est-ce que tu as trouvé une solution à ton pb?  
Parce que moi j'ai le même problème que toi: un copain avec son PC détecte deux réseaux autour de chez moi alors que moi rien... 

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'avais déjà réussi à le détecter il y a quelques temps.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

...et &#231;a va vous apporter quoi de d&#233;tecter les r&#233;seaux des voisins ? 

Moi aussi, l'apparition d'autres r&#233;seaux est rigolote, mais pass&#233; le 1er &#233;tonnement, qu'en a-t-on &#224; faire ? Bon, y'a bien un Netgear non identifi&#233; qui m'a d&#233;pann&#233; une fois mais bon...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Octobre 2005)

Personnellement je serais ravi que mes voisins n'aient pas acc&#232;s &#224; mon MAC ... je comprends pas votre inqui&#233;tude? .... &#224; moins que ce soit vous qui vouliez avoir acc&#232;s &#224; ceux de vos voisins!!!

Cherchez &#224; qui profite le crime


----------



## jyd04 (22 Octobre 2005)

Et bien disons que c'est tout de même étonnant qu'un Pc arrive à détecter un réseau que je n'arrive pas à detecter..

C un peu inquiétant non?


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

jyd04 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien disons que c'est tout de même étonnant qu'un Pc arrive à détecter un réseau que je n'arrive pas à detecter..
> 
> C un peu inquiétant non?



"inquiétant" ? C'est peu fort, comme terme ?  "curieux", à la limite... Moi, je ne vois pas ce qu'il  y a d'inquiétant... on n'a qu'a dire que le powerbook est moins puissant que ton pc et puis voilà. Moi, j'ai même la différence entre 2 powerbook alors...


----------



## jyd04 (22 Octobre 2005)

Ce qu'il y a c'est que je l'ai déjà capté ce réseau mais que je n'y arrive plus. 

Je me demandais donc si je devais m'en soucier. En configurant l'airport d'une façon ou d'une autre.


----------

